# scabs on SkippyJons ear?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Today when i was giving SkippyJon his daily treats I noticed that he had scabs on his right ear. I think it may be from excessive scratching. I don't think it's mites because he is only scratching the one ear and none of my other mice are scratching at all. How do I get him to stop obsessively scratching it? Also is aloe safe? A mouse I had a few years ago had an allergic reaction to a change of bedding and started scratching all her fur out I changed the bedding back to the old stuff and broke off a piece of my aloe plant and rubbed it on her skin where she was scratching (before looking up if it was safe) and it seemed to help her a bit. This time around I want to be sure its safe.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
First of all I would visit a vet to make sure that there are really no mites.
If the scratchin is a possible psychological problem it's difficult to find an effective treatment.
I made good experiences with cortisone and antibiotics.The scratching becomes less intensive with this medication an you make sure that the demaged skin didn't get infected.It could be a chance.
I would use paper towels instead of animal bedding that no dust can get into the wounds.
With aloe I made no experiences.Sorry.

Good luck.
Pia


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

There are no small animal vets near me, however I have a friend who is training to be a vet (actually this is reall cool, yesterday she borrowed Solly to take to vet school and they did a pretend operation on her with fake needles lmao This was for her final exam in the small animal unit.) I sent her a message to see if she knew of anything I could buy or to ask one of her teachers (most of her teachers are vets or used to be) and that's as close as I can get to taking her to a vet.
I was planning on treating her for mites anyway because it can't hurt just to make sure. 
Did you mean cortisone and antibiotics together or one or the other? Where can I get these and howmuch do they cost?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi
I used cortisone as a longtime therapy and antibiotics just as long as there are open wounds.
In Germany it is just possible to get it from a vet.Cortisone is really cheap.
Good to ask your friend,probably a connection to a vet could be make for help.
I wouldn't use mite SpotOns if it isn't really neccessary.Please be careful and take in mind that it is a poison.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I've heard that if you take kitten flea powder and sprinkle it in the bedding but not on the food or the actual mice it is strong enough to kill the mites and not hurt your mice? I was planning on doing it that way, but if it is unsafe then I won't be.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry,I have no experiences with that powder.
Probably anybody else can help with information.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have no experience with the powder but just remember that dusty bedding itself is not very good for meecers lungs.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I was also wondering what form of antibiotic you use? Baytril? I have heard that in the US you can buy this online or without a perscription? Is this true? Sorry for the 20Qs guys lol I'm just trying to figure this all out before we actually go and get this stuff tomorrow when my mom gets home from work.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally I would never use an antibiotic unless the vet said an antibiotic was needed.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

And this is why I hate not having vets around. -_- If I brought a mouse to my vet they would just laugh at me and tell me to go home  Maybe just try the mite powder and cortisone cream first then the antibiotics if it gets worse or persists?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> And this is why I hate not having vets around. -_- If I brought a mouse to my vet they would just laugh at me and tell me to go home  Maybe just try the mite powder and cortisone cream first then the antibiotics if it gets worse or persists?


Oh don't worry. I'm very much in a similar situation except the general rule around here is if an animal needs help, the vet will do their best. A while ago, I took a mouse in for a general check-up and while I was there a guy saw the mouse and said "Give it here, I'll fix the problem". Funny thing is, he was buying drench for his cows - I was tempted to say "Give me your address and I'll be around shortly with a gun to fix your problem" Yeahhhh.. Not the point.
Again, personally I have no experience with the cortisone cream or anything but I highly doubt the reason for scabs is of bacteria origin. First up, I would treat for mites. Whether you use the mite powder or a cattle drench (diluted), I doubt it will matter hugely.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I know cortisone. It is a cream that is spposed to relieve bug bites and poison ivy etc. As well as pain/swelling from arthritis and such. It basically stops itching and pain and has a healing aspect in it too. It is meant for humans, but I know they make a diluted non toxic form for small children which should be fine for a mouse. Unless they make another form for animals, too, but I don't think so. I'll google it though


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

As far as the cause of this, I am fairly sure it is an OCD type behavior he developed when he was being totally neglected. I moved from my dads to my moms but Skippy's cage was too big to fit in either of our cars and we didn't really have room at moms for his tank anyway. I hired a close friend to take care of him while I was at moms, but she decided she was just never going to show up and never told me. My dad was only home once a week or so for Military reasons which is why I had to move to moms in the first place. When he was home and he noticed Skippy didnt have any food or water hed throw some in there for him which is the only reason he survived at all. When I got there I was horrified. He was shockingly thin and his cage was so freakin dirty. He didnt have anything in there except his water bottle and his wheel and I think he went a little crazy in there from boredom and not having any interaction at all. I think the scratching habit started when this happened. I'm still going to treat for mites jus in case and the cortisone cream should help him even if it is an ocd type behavior because it relieves the pain/itching


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
Be careful with the cream.
Sometimes if you cover a mouse skin with anything like that it even caused more scratching because your mouse will get it away to have a clean body.
I gave cortison as an oral liquid,made of pills.
But thats not possible without vet control.

Best wishes for your mouse.
Terrible experiences,you and the poor buck must have made with your mousesitter.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I am having my almost vet friend come over and help me put it on. She said it is alright to try the cream on him. She is going to show me the proper way to hold him still too. I like having her as a friend. Even through she's not a vet yet, she still knows her stuff and she tell you if she doesn't.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
I'm happy to hear that you an SkippyJons get some help from your friend now.
I hope the cream will work and the scratching becomes less with this treatment.
Good luck,SkippyJons.


----------

